# Lunar2 Eternal Blue (Sega CD) on Android



## MD5HASH (Nov 26, 2018)

Has anyone had any luck emulating this game on android?  I am trying with md.emu and it loops at the intro screen.  I also had problems getting to work on retroarch.  I don't remember the specific issue that I ran into when I tried it last year, just that it didn't work.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 26, 2018)

My best guess is to use retro arch and the Genesis plus core, which should have the best compatibility of emulation. Is so good, is one of the very few emulators to play Pier Solar and the great architects rom which is a homebrew game made in 2018 and is 8MB (64mega bit) game playable on a real genesis. So far I don't think any other emulator is as good as genesis plus, and i doubt that one you mentioned MD.emu would ever update to have functional sega cd working.

Just make sure you have the bios sorted properly.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 26, 2018)

I'm currently about 7 hours into the game using the ClasicBoy emulator on my Huawei mate 20 with zero issues so far.


----------



## MD5HASH (Nov 26, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> My best guess is to use retro arch and the Genesis plus core, which should have the best compatibility of emulation. Is so good, is one of the very few emulators to play Pier Solar and the great architects rom which is a homebrew game made in 2018 and is 8MB (64mega bit) game playable on a real genesis. So far I don't think any other emulator is as good as genesis plus, and i doubt that one you mentioned MD.emu would ever update to have functional sega cd working.
> 
> Just make sure you have the bios sorted properly.



Ok, I'll try Genesis plus again and see what I find. Thanks!



AmandaRose said:


> I'm currently about 7 hours into the game using the ClasicBoy emulator on my Huawei mate 20 with zero issues so far.



I've never heard of Classicboy before.  Is it just a retroarch frontend?  Are there any other great android emulators that I should know about aside from retroarch?


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 26, 2018)

ClasicBoy is a multi emulator for nes/snes/gb/gbc/gba/mastersystem/Megadrive/ and many more systems https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.portableandroid.classicboyLite


----------



## MD5HASH (Nov 29, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> My best guess is to use retro arch and the Genesis plus core, which should have the best compatibility of emulation. Is so good, is one of the very few emulators to play Pier Solar and the great architects rom which is a homebrew game made in 2018 and is 8MB (64mega bit) game playable on a real genesis. So far I don't think any other emulator is as good as genesis plus, and i doubt that one you mentioned MD.emu would ever update to have functional sega cd working.
> 
> Just make sure you have the bios sorted properly.



Yeah, genesis plus for retroarch works like a dream.  Not sure what I did wrong when I set it up last year.  Thanks for encouraging me to try it again.


----------

